# Lack auf Pulverbeschichtung?



## loefchen (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bau mir grad ein Funbike (alter Trekkingrahmen, nur Vorderrad-V-Brake, Singlespeeder).

Jetzt will ich den Rahmen "quick & dirty" lackieren.

Ich hab mir so gedacht ich rau die Pulverbeschichtung an (mit 800er oder 1000er Schleifpapier), entfette und lackieren dann mit der Rolle.

Jetzt die Frage: nehm ich da eher Kunstharz- oder Acryllack? Kunstharz wird ja steifer/härter, ich nehme an der würde abplatzen? Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Liasis (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Maler
Was ist denn 'quick+dirty'? Soll das bewusst etwas 'selbstgemacht' aussehen und nicht wirklich schön sein? Mich erstaunt es, dass Du mit Roller malen  und nicht mit Spraydose lackieren willst. 
Acryl- und Kunstharzlack sollten beide gut haften und nicht abplatzen. Die Vorbehandlung mit Schleifen ist ok. Was man glaub nicht darf, ist Acryl- auf Kunstharzlack auftragen oder umgekehrt. Das gibt Blasen und hält nicht. 
Besser (und natürlich teurer) wäre 2-Komponenten-Lack oder wiederum eine Pulverbeschichtung. Hält einfach besser und lässt sich auch mit Petrol, Benzin oder Aceton etc. reinigen. 
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (18. Juli 2008)

quick & dirty heißt es soll a) nichts kosten, b) nicht alles komplett demontiert werden müssen und c) im wohnzimmer eledigt werden können weil ich keinen raum zum sprühen habe und auch nicht den ganzen innenhof lackieren will xD.

Es ist echt einfach ein Rad für Zum Bäcker oder Aldi und zurück. Soll schon geil aussehen, muss aber keine Industriequalität haben. Das mit der Rolle wolte ich halt mal probieren, damit hab ich schon andere sachen gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Liasis (18. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Na dann machst Du es so, wie Du es vorgeschlagen hast. Erst etwas anschleifen und dann Kunstharz oder Acryl darüber. Acryl trocknet etwas schneller. 
Und dann machst Du ein Bild, ok?


----------



## mete (18. Juli 2008)

a.) Baumarktlack (Acryl) erfüllt den Zweck sehr gut, wenn es halten soll, mach noch 2K- Klarlack drüber, Pulverbeschichtungen sofern intakt sind eine optimale Grundierung, braucht man nur entfetten
b.) da würde ich noch einmal drüber nachdenken
c.) ganz blöde Idee, den Gestank wirst Du nie mehr los und gesund ist das bestimmt nicht, mach' es draußen, wenn Du keinen geeigneten Raum hast, da lackierst Du auch nichts, da der Lack bei einem Abstand von 50cm so stark verflogen ist, dass da nichts mehr zu erkennen sein wird. Am besten den Rahmen mit dem Sitzrohr auf ein Stück Rohr stecken, dass Du vorher in den Boden geschlagen hast, dann hat man auch eine angenehme Arbeitshöhe.


----------



## loefchen (18. Juli 2008)

> Pulverbeschichtungen sofern intakt sind eine optimale Grundierung, braucht man nur entfetten



Aber schon anschleifen oder?


das mit dem im Freien sprühen ist zu überlegen, wir haben hinter dem haus einen Parkplatz auf dem fast nie Autos stehen, vllt. mach ichs das mal nachts...dann könnte man natürlich auch ne dose holen ausm Baumarkt.

Muss es 2K-Clearcoat sein oder tuts auch einer aus der normalen Sprühdose?


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Juli 2008)

Anschleifen solltest du den Spaß schon

Wegen Rolle: Mit feinen Rollen bekommst du einen "Effekt" der den Lack sehr rau aussehen lässt (ist er ja dann auch), was bei einigen Autos als Showeffekt gewünscht ist und deswegen gemacht wird. Wenn du ne Farbe findest die dazu passt kann das Projekt sogar mit Style enden . Klarlack brauchst du in diesem Fall überhaupt nicht, da der dann den Effekt zerstört.


----------



## loefchen (18. Juli 2008)

Ach was solls...dann wirds gerollt ^^

oder noch besser: je nachdem was billiger ist! xD


----------



## Kayn (18. Juli 2008)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Anschleifen solltest du den Spaß schon
> 
> Wegen Rolle: Mit feinen Rollen bekommst du einen "Effekt" der den Lack sehr rau aussehen lässt (ist er ja dann auch), was bei einigen Autos als Showeffekt gewünscht ist und deswegen gemacht wird. Wenn du ne Farbe findest die dazu passt kann das Projekt sogar mit Style enden . Klarlack brauchst du in diesem Fall überhaupt nicht, da der dann den Effekt zerstört.



also einen mattlackeffekt erreichst du mir rollen nicht, ausser du benutzt mattlack.

feine schaumrollen lassen den lack auf kleinen gegesteanden wie mit spruehlack aussehen.

aber fuers fahrrad wuerd ich lieber etwas ansteandiges nehmen, zb. der 2k-klarlack von kwasny, weiss nun nicht genau wie er heisst glaub spray-max oder so in der art.


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2008)

Nö, braucht man nicht anschleifen, Entfetten reicht, 2K nehme ich auch immer "Spray Max", kostet etwa 15,- die Dose.


----------



## loefchen (19. Juli 2008)

Und wo zu beziehen? Der Lackheini um die Ecke kochtn ur sein eigenes Süppchen (Prosol)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremshebel (19. Juli 2008)

Hi

Ich wollte auch mal ein pulverbeschichteten Rahmen mit Klarlack überziehen lassen und war damit in einer Lackiererei. Die haben gesagt das ginge nicht, da der Lack nicht auf einer Pulverbeschichtung hält (keine Verbindung).

cu


----------



## loefchen (19. Juli 2008)

Deswegen sind die wahrscheinlich Lackierer und keine Pulverbeschichter xD


----------



## Perfectdark (20. Juli 2008)

Wenn du mit der Rolle an den Rahmen gest würde ich groberes Schleifpapier nehmen, vielleicht 400 oder 600, wenn nicht sogar noch grober, denn je rauer die Oberfläche, umso besser hebt die Farbe. Einen feinen Schliff braucht man nur, wenn man nach dem Lackieren keine Riefen mehr sehen will und so wie ich dich verstehe, ist es dir sowieso Latte, wie es aussieht. Dann kannst du gleich in etwas mehr Haltbarkeit "investieren" und die Optik außenvor lassen.


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2008)

Perfectdark schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der Rolle an den Rahmen gest würde ich groberes Schleifpapier nehmen, vielleicht 400 oder 600, wenn nicht sogar noch grober, denn je rauer die Oberfläche, umso besser hebt die Farbe. Einen feinen Schliff braucht man nur, wenn man nach dem Lackieren keine Riefen mehr sehen will und so wie ich dich verstehe, ist es dir sowieso Latte, wie es aussieht. Dann kannst du gleich in etwas mehr Haltbarkeit "investieren" und die Optik außenvor lassen.




Oh mann, da spricht echt der Fachmann, grob, ja klar.


Erstens glaube ich nicht dran, das der Rahmen Pulverbeschichtet ist, die sind es meisstens erst seit wenigen Jahren und erst ab einer gewissen Preisklasse.

Rollen würde ich es nicht, sprayen ist da besser.
Und zum anschleifen, Schleiffliess!!
[URL="http://http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHLEIFFLIES-10-Meter-rot-grau-oder-weiss-nach-Wunsch_W0QQitemZ160203130039QQihZ006QQcategoryZ18321QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem"]http://http://cgi.ebay.de/SCHLEIFFLIES-10-Meter-rot-grau-oder-weiss-nach-Wunsch_W0QQitemZ160203130039QQihZ006QQcategoryZ18321QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem[/URL]


----------

